# Does anyone have pics of SIGNAL'S S13 & S15?



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

just wondering who has pics of these cars im looking for a paint scheme and wheel change for a buddy's car
or if you have any pics of some other badass s13-s15's

thank you


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

signal auto don't have a s13 but they do have a 180sx

180sx
http://www.signalauto.com/drift.html

silvia s15

















there are WAY too many badass s13's and s15's for me to post up.. superstreetonline.com has a couple of "badass" silvias


----------

